# to 30



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

with all new electrical parts (plugs, wiring, points, condenser, coil, etc) when running tractor with brush cutter engaged starts missing super bad after few minutes of operation.....................if allowed to idle for a few minutes it smoothes out, but if put under pressure starts missing bad......................any ideas out there?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

hoops said:


> with all new electrical parts (plugs, wiring, points, condenser, coil, etc) when running tractor with brush cutter engaged starts missing super bad after few minutes of operation.....................if allowed to idle for a few minutes it smoothes out, but if put under pressure starts missing bad......................any ideas out there?


The electrical has been overhauled, but have you cleaned the fuel supply and fuel system?.

When you mention wiring, does this include new HT leads to the spark plugs ?.


----------



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

yes there are new leads but I will check the fuel lines


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

hoops said:


> yes there are new leads but I will check the fuel lines


hoops --- don't forget to service the carby also, there could be some gunk in the jets and float bowl.


----------



## Brian Kelleher (Jul 14, 2020)

does anyone know what this part is called and where I would be able to get it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's the starter safety switch that prevents the tractor from starting in gear. Try a google search to find a replacement form stiener or messicks, etc.


----------

